# Making image size compatible with Costco or other printers



## rtcary (Dec 8, 2019)

Often, I crop an image to something other than 3 X 2 which makes the image incompatible with Costco or other mass printers. Yes, with some math I have been able in Photoshop to create a Canvas of the correct proportions and drop the image onto it. Is there an easier way to accomplish the task.

Todd Cary


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2019)

Costco and other print centers off the the following sizes https://www.pentaxforums.com/forums...ge-panos-20-x-60-18-costco-costco-pricing.jpg
These are standard paper sizes and are represented in the crop aspect ratio presets that come with LR
Just crop to the size you want in LR and export a file to print where ever you like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rtcary (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes, I understand the standard sizes, however for artistic reasons, sometimes I need to crop to a non-standard size. Since I submitted this question, I have made some 2 X 3 canvases in Photoshop and then use the Place Embedded function.

Todd


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2019)

rtcary said:


> Yes, I understand the standard sizes, however for artistic reasons, sometimes I need to crop to a non-standard size. Since I submitted this question, I have made some 2 X 3 canvases in Photoshop and then use the Place Embedded function.
> 
> Todd


You don't need to go to Photoshop for any of this.   First, you can send any file to Costco to other outside printer. You need to instruct then to Fit NOT Fill the the paper size that you choose, then there will be white unprinted margin on the long edge (which is what I think you are doing now).
Second, you can use the Lightroom Print module to fit your image into any Paper size that you choose.  If you want a 3rd party to print , you  set the "Print to:  JPEG" in the Print Job section to create a JPEG file that looks like what you want to send to the 3rd party printer.


----------



## rtcary (Dec 8, 2019)

I did not know about the LR Print option...thank you. To bad that Costco does not have the Fit-not-Fill option.

\rtc


----------



## clee01l (Dec 9, 2019)

rtcary said:


> I did not know about the LR Print option...thank you. To bad that Costco does not have the Fit-not-Fill option.
> 
> \rtc


I'm not a Costco member so I can't see what features are offered.   I did look at CVS photo and found it impossible to print a whole image that is not in the same aspect ratio as the paper.  This means that your best choice is a reputable online service that will print images correctly and not in some batch "one size fits none" mode.  Whitehouse Custom Color  is one such online printing service.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Dec 9, 2019)

clee01l said:


> you can use the Lightroom Print module to fit your image into any Paper size that you choose. If you want a 3rd party to print , you set the "Print to: JPEG" in the Print Job section to create a JPEG file that looks like what you want to send to the 3rd party printer.


Thanks for this. I was wondering if the 'Print to: JPEG' in PRINT had an advantage over EXPORT.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 9, 2019)

The advantages - you can add a border, basic text, and you can put multiple photos on a single sheet. That's it. For anything else, I'd use Export.


----------

